# Small Hobbit Double Grip Style



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hi mates, this is a natural double grip fork that I named "Hobbit". I made it from an unknown root, maybe alder, but I'm not sure about it. It's pretty small and accurate, you can shoot gangsta style or hammer grip style. it's 13 cm. long and 6 cm. wide fork. It can be banded with tb or double tb 1,5/1,8 cm, it's really a funny shooter. Finished with linseed oil and some hands of beeswax. I hope you like it. Thanks for watching. Cheers, Bob


----------



## Jesus Freak (Dec 31, 2011)

WOW i am fascinated by that one my friend that is amazing!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Very cool and unique looking shooter.

Should have called it "The Kramer"

_"He is a loathesome, offensive brute. Yet I can't look away." _


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Very cool and unique looking shooter.
> 
> Should have called it "The Kramer"
> 
> _"He is a loathesome, offensive brute. Yet I can't look away." _


Hi Daniel, I don't know him, is he in the australian culture? Thanks!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Character in the American sit-com Seinfield.

That's a quote from one of the episodes.


----------



## Btoon84 (Nov 22, 2011)

That fork has loads of character! good job sir


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Character in the American sit-com Seinfield.
> 
> That's a quote from one of the episodes.


Ah ah ah, they are very similar.....


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Btoon84 said:


> That fork has loads of character! good job sir


Thanks mate!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Jesus Freak said:


> WOW i am fascinated by that one my friend that is amazing!


Thanks Jesus Freak


----------



## Setarip (Mar 27, 2012)

Hrawk said:


> Very cool and unique looking shooter.
> 
> Should have called it "The Kramer"
> 
> _"He is a loathesome, offensive brute. Yet I can't look away." _


LOL!!!!!! That was a funny episode! Perfectly used Sir!

Bob, that really is a terrific fork. Makes me want to try a natural







beautifully done!


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow, Bob.. what should I say.....


----------



## Elmar (Apr 27, 2011)

you've got the right eye for_ unique _beauties


----------



## Wingshooter (Dec 24, 2009)

Now that one has character. Nice.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

you got that one done pretty fast, looks interesting Bob


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Wow again! That thing looks like I feel some mornings ... but I wish I was that tough!!!! That is a GREAT slingshot.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## KAUFFMANN (Oct 14, 2011)

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]a great[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]work of nature[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]turned into a[/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)] [/background][background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]slingshot[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]regards[/background]


----------



## strikewzen (Jun 18, 2010)

that's a treat to look at, cant imagine shooting it

Bob was the one that got me into naturals, it was all about high tech boardcut and wrist braced before i saw his work hehe


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

A treat for the eyes!


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Strange and beautiful. O brave new world that has such slingshots in it!


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks all for your feedback mates.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

yes character and one of a kind.


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

amazing slingshot mate, very well done


----------



## faca (Dec 24, 2009)

Bob Fionda said:


> Hi mates, this is a natural double grip fork that I named "Hobbit". I made it from an unknown root, maybe alder, but I'm not sure about it. It's pretty small and accurate, you can shoot gangsta style or hammer grip style. it's 13 cm. long and 6 cm. wide fork. It can be banded with tb or double tb 1,5/1,8 cm, it's really a funny shooter. Finished with linseed oil and some hands of beeswax. I hope you like it. Thanks for watching. Cheers, Bob


good find and good skills ;-)


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

That is really, really, amazingly cool


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Thanks again mates for your kind words. I'm glad you like it. Cheers, Bob.


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Beautyfull as allways. The name fits perffectly.


----------



## Chepo69 (May 1, 2010)

Caprichosa natural mi amigo, se ve extraordinaria!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

i got back to look at this one Bob, it looks like Treebeard! i knew the face looked familiar


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> i got back to look at this one Bob, it looks like Treebeard! i knew the face looked familiar
> View attachment 19293


Yes he does....
This is the Ent my friend, first or later I will meet him wandering in woodlands....LOL








I'll try to make this root similar to him.....if I am able......Cheers!


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

Bob Fionda said:


> i got back to look at this one Bob, it looks like Treebeard! i knew the face looked familiar
> View attachment 19293


Yes he does....
This is the Ent my friend, first or later I will meet him wandering in woodlands....LOL








I'll try to make this root similar to him.....if I am able......Cheers!
[/quote] bring cookies or he will have you for a snack


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Wow just wow bob you work is just breathtaking!


----------



## akmslingshots (Mar 2, 2012)

another one to put in the cabinet Bob

amazing


----------



## alfshooter (May 11, 2011)

hola Bob

Exquisita su raiz , puro arte.
Un abrazo Maestro .... Alf


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I got some therabands and I banded it. Here it is.
Thanks for watching. Bob


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

the gold does work well Bob, thats my choice for the gremlin, looks and shoots excellent.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

newconvert said:


> the gold does work well Bob, thats my choice for the gremlin, looks and shoots excellent.


----------

